
Naval Ravikant: Eventually startups will be everywhere - maxua
http://blog.djinni.co/post/68061191934/naval-ravikant-angellist-eventually-startups-will-be
======
hansy
Overall some good takeaways; this caught my attention though:

 _One philosophy I have at AngelList is I would rather have someone working on
the wrong thing and do it their way and be motivated, than working on the
right thing and do it my way and not be motivated. The reason is because I
think that management’s ability to predict what to work on or what’s going to
be useful is actually very low._

~~~
jczhang
Yeah it's not a bad point. If you care about it (feature, product, whatever),
that's at least 1 person in the marketplace who would want it :)

------
nostromo
AngelList is on path to disrupt LinkedIn in the tech industry and I love it.

(Not that I ever think AngelList will be so broad as to displace LinkedIn in
other markets. But in terms of tech, it's clearly headed in that direction.)

I wonder if this is LinkedIn's future: being disrupted one industry at a time
by smaller, more curated communities like AngelList.

------
williamcotton
Can we also have the discussion that forcing everyone in to competing private
entities based solely on profit motivation has some serious downsides to
consider?

------
cinquemb
_This is important because non-technical people have a very hard telling
what’s possible and what’s not and we’re in the business of technology so it’s
important to understand capabilities, outcomes, tradeoffs, all those kind of
things._

There's another side to the technology and how it applies to opportunities and
business in general: If the businesses and people you seek to help/be your
customers don't recognize it despite the problems they face and how your
solution can solve it, then you are going to be too early. One of my family
members has a small business and completely castes aside the notion that
automating things and having software for things like taking orders, tracking
specific sales, and how much money is lost due to throwing away perishables at
the end of the day for items can make their job easier and their business more
efficient. There's a big disconnect because of it.

------
mmenafra
Nice Article! thanks

